# Damp on floor behind fridge



## TASSLE (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anyone experienced damp behind the fridge in their motorhome which has affected the woodwork at the bottom of the cill?
As modern fridges are self de frosting could the damp be caused by this?
It is an autocruise and out of warranty.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We have a fridge freezer which has a little pot under the condenser, this has water in it every so often. Maybe yours has overflowed or is missing. Could you have water entering via the grill on the outside?

Andy


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with Bubblehead.
Think it could be rain driving in through the grills, or water getting in when the van has been washed.
Especially if a hose has been used.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

A damp patch appeared on the floor at the front of our fridge in the summer and I found that a small plastic overflow container at the rear of the fridge (behind the external, removeable plastic grill) was full. Water was running down the woodwork and along the floor to the front of the fridge. The container is filled from a small plastic pipe coming from the compressor or cooling mechanism.

I re-routed the plastic pipe to allow any water to run through the grates in the external plastic grill. Any excess water now runs straight outside and we haven't had any more damp patches.

Don't know if this is anything to do with your fridge but worked for us....


Mark


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

If your fridge is producing a lot of water its worth checking the seal around the door of the fridge.

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just a thought...is this a cold spot in your van and what you have is condensation and nothing to do with the fridge ?

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi TASSLE 

Our advise would be to take your motorhome to your local dealer and get a comprehensive damp report .

The chances are that its nothing to do with the fridge but caused by a leaking seal (moulding) around the vents, hab door or maybe awning skirt moulds. 

I hope you get it resolved soon.

Regards

Glenn Harris


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Fit a drain!*

This can be a very common fault especially if you open the fridge a lot on damp humid days.

The tank fills up with condense from the fridge and it does not evapourate off quick enough and over flows.

Drill a small hole near the top of the plastic tank and route an overflow pipe out either through the floor or the grill.

I have fitted this on a number of motorhomes and caravans, and advised many people to check. They are all surprised when they find evidence of an over flow.

Check out the pictures on my blog (click the web link button at the bottom of this post) It is high time the fridge manufacturers discovered this problem in the development testing AND did something about it!!! OR... just read Motorhome Facts!

Grant


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I had a similar problem which was caused by the little pot overflowing. As we drove it spilled and actually got into an adjacent electrics panel which controlled the step and some interior lights. The result was the step motored in an out randomly and the lights came on and off!I was in Spain where there are superb ferrateria shops and got some plastic pipe to extend the one going into the pot to the outside. End of problem.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I had a similar problem which was caused by the little pot overflowing. As we drove it spilled and actually got into an adjacent electrics panel which controlled the step and some interior lights. The result was the step motored in an out randomly and the lights came on and off!I was in Spain where there are superb ferrateria shops and got some plastic pipe to extend the one going into the pot to the outside. End of problem.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

to add another post, it was the website that did it twice, it is going like a snail and I did a refresh!


----------

